# The most recent in a long line of new people?



## neverbyte (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm going to skip the obvious stuff, and the life story, as they're both a bit dull. Instead, I'm going to outline the idea which my co-workers think is insane, and which I think is brilliant, and hopefully on this forum I may find out whether or not it lies in the realm of possibility.

Let me first start by saying, I read this book called 'Voyaging on a Small Income', by Annie Hill. I half expect a chorus of groans and 'Oh no, not *another* one' at this point, mostly because that the lifestyle written about in there seems too good to be true. But, if that were the case, then I'm sure this forum wouldn't be as popular as it is.

My plan is to save up over the next 2 - 3 years, buy a small boat as a liveaboard, and sail into the wide blue yonder, etc., etc.

Now, I suppose I really have three questions;

Firstly, is it still possible to live off a meager annual income, for argument's sake £30 a week, in this day and age? I think that works out to about $45, but I'm earning in £ so...

The second concerns the sort of boat I can (or rather, at this point, can't) afford. I estimate I could afford to spend up to £10,000 - which isn't a lot, but as I'll more than likely be singlehanding, a small boat ought to be a better choice. Someone mentioned the Hunter Cherubini 33' elsewhere (which is how I found the forum, BTW) of which there seem to be a few in my imagined price range. Are these capable of making a trip across oceans?

The last question is, does anyone have any recommendations for sailing courses? I'm based in Essex. There are a couple of places I've found online, such as Solent Sail, but I was wondering if anyone here has had any personal experience with such places.

Just one last thing, if you're going to torpedo my dream of celebrating my 36th birthday on a deserted island in the Federated States of Micronesia... be gentle.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Dream away ..it's what keeps us motivated in life.


Welcome Aboard.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet!

As long as your 36th birthday isn't next week, or next month then you go for it. Hopefully it's a few years away yet to give you time to prepare and make passage..

By all means take some courses, not sure if there's a British equivalent of the Power and Sail Squadron (North American organization promoting boating safety, they offer many courses at many levels across the continent) but that's a place to start.. learning the ins and outs of navigation, piloting and chart work is as important as the sailing part, which many manage to teach themselves...


----------



## neverbyte (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! I saw the 'Old Salts' (?) thread, that's helped a great deal.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi, welcome to Sailnet!

My advice on the boat is that you continue saving your pounds and pence, take your courses, and hold off on a purchase until you know more. With a bit more experience, you will have a better idea of what kind of sailing you will truly be doing and what kind of boat will meet those requirements. Don't rush off and buy, or even narrow your focus to, a Hunter 33 because the price happens to fit your budget. 

As for courses, we have a member Jim H, an american ex-pat living in England, who has recently taken several courses over your way and would be a good resource to you. Hopefully he'll chime in here with some recommendations.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey never, welcome to SN dude! Keep the dream alive!


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

neverbyte said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Let me first start by saying, I read this book called 'Voyaging on a Small Income', by Annie Hill.
> 
> ...


Hi, there.

My brother just got done reading Annie Hill's book and enjoyed it. As a follow up, you might like _Cruising in Serrafyn_ by Lin and Larry Pardey which is also about the "go small, go now" approach.

To start with your last question, we've taken quite a few sailing courses in the UK. Our favorite ones so far have been with British Offshore Sailing School (BOSS) at BOSS Sailing Schools - British Offshore Sailing School UK. What we really like about them is that you learn practical sailing (and RYA certifications, if you want them) on a well-maintained but simple Westerly Fulmar 32 or Sigma 38. In essence, you learn on a boat that you might be able to afford someday, instead of a 44 foot race boat. Additionally, you can get nice reductions on their courses if you go last minute and help them complete a crew. You will always sail with a yachtmaster instructor, and then students who might be aiming for yachtmaster, dayskipper, competent crew, etc.

We did most of our RYA practical courses with them, a boat handling weekend, and some weekends just for fun, as well as two week-long trips that crossed the Channel to the Channel Islands and Normandy.

Another great place for RYA theory courses (and first aid, sea survival, radar, diesel, etc.) is the Cruising Association (Cruising Association Home Page). I'm just half-way through my yachtmaster theory course that has been one night a week for months. In addition, the CA has a remarkable nautical library, with just about every cruising and sailing book that you'll see mentioned on Sailnet, as well as charts and pilot guides for the world. We're members of the CA, and we have five books checked out now (ranging from RCC pilotage guide to the Atlantic Islands to _Just Cruising_ by Liza Copeland).

You're lucky to be in the UK-- I think there are more yachts here per capita than anywhere else in the world. The downside is that they are a bit more expensive. My favorite in the 10k range is the Albin Vega 27 (Albin Vega 27 - A true classic | VAGB - The Vega Association of Great Britain). Contessa 26s are prettier, but maybe not as practical. Contessa 32s are well over that range.

Good luck with your planning! The London Boatshow starts this weekend, but it can be a bit off-putting because it is more of a slick, vendor's show. I prefer the Southampton Boatshop, but it's in September.


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

WELCOME Neverbyte  


Ditto on all you told/asked. Me too, soon as I can...


----------



## bloodhunter (May 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome aboard.
I think you'll find you in with a go for it crowd when it comes to the cruising dream -- so yeah, go for it.
I echo the advice that you wait for a while until you begin deciding on a boat and if you can get rides on as many different boats as you can. You'll probably pick up a lot about sailing and as much on what you really like and dislike in boats.


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome Neverbyte,

A great dream. Im working towards acheiving mine as well.

You will get a lot of information from the members on SailNet. Its a valuable resource for us pending liveaboards and for when we finally get there. 

Ozi


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Start sailing a dinghy first. You can buy one cheaply, it will teach you many things. Most importantly, how much you like sailing. You can camp cruise it on the coast. There is even a Brittish Dinghy Cruising Association.


----------



## neverbyte (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys - that's a lot to go through, will keep me busy this weekend. Jim H, I was planning on going to the London Boatshow tomorrow if only to see how the 'other half' live. With all the lovely snow and ice I'm thinking it might be less of a crowd...

JohnRPollard; fear not, my heart isn't set on any vessel in particular (yet). 

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

neverbyte said:


> Thanks guys - that's a lot to go through, will keep me busy this weekend. Jim H, I was planning on going to the London Boatshow tomorrow if only to see how the 'other half' live. With all the lovely snow and ice I'm thinking it might be less of a crowd...
> 
> JohnRPollard; fear not, my heart isn't set on any vessel in particular (yet).
> 
> Thank you all for the warm welcome!


Soon as I finish this breakfast, I'm on the trains to head down to our Rival 34 at Gosport. It's time for a visit, and to warm up the engine, etc.

We plan to be at the boat show tomorrow (Sunday) from opening time on. We plan to take a break at the Guinness Bar around 2 p.m. You are welcome to join us.

Typically, there are some good classic boat displays at the London Boat Show that make it worth the trip, even if you are not buying a 4 million quid Sunseeker.

One more small note: BOSS and other sailing schools are typically at the boat show, and they typically offer 10 percent discounts if you sign up for courses at the boat show. If nothing else, you can get a sense the of school instructors and owners by walking up to their displays and talking to them. We made a point of registering for the week-long cross channel trips at the boat show to save some £££.


----------

